# Topknot woes



## bribooth (Aug 28, 2012)

I keep toying with the idea of growing a topknot for Cass. I started one before but had a few issues.

#1 It has this awkward faze where it's to short to tie up, but long enough to get in her eyes. What do you do during this faze.
#2 She absolutely hates bows and elastics. I don't know how to get her to stop pawing, and rubbing. I'm positive they're loose enough. 
#3 My boyfriend hates her bangs long!(just kidding no one can help me there)

Anyway any tips or tricks would help. Maybe I'll just stick to what's been working for her, Thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Got2be Glued is great for taming those stragglers while the topknot is growing out. You can get it at Walmart.

Are you using a small lightweight grooming band to tie her hair up? You shouldn't have to wrap it around more than twice. Make sure her topknot is loose enough to be comfortable. The end of a rat tail comb works great to loosen a topknot.

If she absolutely hates is, that's okay, too. Bailey hates bows, but has finally accepted topknots so we have compromised.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie and I have been fighting about topknots for three years. I want her to have one, and she doesn't. Her topknot is all different lengths with split ends. When I put in her a topknot she finds someplace to rub her head. She seems to like the hair in her eyes. Cassie has such a beautiful coat, I hate to cut the topknot off, but a dog in full coat with the hair on her head chopped off might look funny. Anyhow, I know this was of no help to you, I just wanted to vent. Good luck in your attempt to grow out a topknot.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Still working on Laurel and the topknot. It's getting better! keep trying.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad I am not alone! This is how Bailey prefers to wear his hair!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Glad I am not alone! This is how Bailey prefers to wear his hair!


Marj, That is the best Bailey topknot ever!!!! :HistericalSmiley: I love his facial expression in both the pics!




Have you tried using a tiny, tiny clip in front of the topknot to keep the shorter hairs back? I have no experience with daily topknots but have seen many pics of malts with a tiny clip.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Glad I am not alone! This is how Bailey prefers to wear his hair!


That's what Laurel usually looks like!!! Bailey is a doll!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> Marj, That is the best Bailey topknot ever!!!! :HistericalSmiley: I love his facial expression in both the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I put in his hair, the more he rubs at it so I just use one tiny band and redo it a lot!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret and Tilly never bother their top knots -- but Lacie -- oh my goodness. She truly believes that the Veronica Lake look is MADE for her. LOL As soon as I put her top knot up, she immediately goes to the bed and starts rubbing and I've even seen her take both paws and literally pull it down -- but I insist and since she has great coat which doesn't easily break -- she has the best top knot of all 3 of mine.

Go figure.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My two girls didn't especially like topknots either. To keep them from rubbing them out, I used either the tiny "claw" type of clasp or bows with metal alligator or French barrette clasps-- they are uncomfortable when being rubbed or fussed with, so they pretty much leave them alone. Most of the time now I can use a regular banded bow and they don't fuss with them.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

What if you distract him after you make his top knot? So he forgets he has it and maybe eventually gets used to it! Maybe a fun game or a walk outside? 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> What if you distract him after you make his top knot? So he forgets he has it and maybe eventually gets used to it! Maybe a fun game or a walk outside?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


I always redo Bailey's topknot right before we go for a walk, after I put his harness and leash on. We can walk for 20 minutes and he's fine, but the moment we get back inside he dives for his bed and rearranges his topknot! :smpullhair:


----------

